# Lake Houston Pig personal best



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Decided to take advantage of the wind and do some drifting on lake Houston.
I had some frozen perch and caught some shad for bait.
It took till about ten to get the first take down, it was a nice 12 lbr.
At about 11:20 a rod went down and stayed pinned to the water,
I thought it maybe hung but it had some wiggle. It was not coming up so i took my time with 15lb test mono. It came to the top for a second then dug deep again. I finally managed him boat side and netted.
Had another rod at the back down and got a nice 8 lb .
I tried to find someone with a scale with no luck.
I managed to catch a 6 lb blue and a small channel.
The big fish was 45 inches long and had a 30 inch girth.
I estimated it at about 50 lbs.
Released to fight again.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

8lb and the biggun


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a hog, congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Hey dwayne what you doing fishing lake houston, i thought you fished livingston


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> Hey dwayne what you doing fishing lake houston, i thought you fished livingston


Less than 30 minutes from home , plus Livingston has been nasty.
Also wind was predicted 10-20 from south makes it ruff.
I can drift out of Duessan and not get to ruff.
Oh I


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job on the pb! What a pig!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Some great fish! And congrats on new personal best.

Red


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

dbullard said:


> Less than 30 minutes from home , plus Livingston has been nasty.
> Also wind was predicted 10-20 from south makes it ruff.
> I can drift out of Duessan and not get to ruff.
> Oh I


just wondering, nice fish by the way


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice catch


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow! Very nice,


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

AWESOME, nice day on the water.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the nice fish.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*big un*

Thanks for catch and release,blues that big our pretty fatty.
besides 8 lbers are a lot of fish


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice catch man! Big blues like that don't come very often from Lake Houston.


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

NICE fish, congrats on the haul


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool! Grew up on the West side and never had a day like that!


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice fish, we moved from lake Houston to lake Livingston, our pb was 30# on lake Houston and cpr'd. There is a cove on the west side south of the railroad tracks that produces some nice fish off of the point. :bounce:


----------

